# How to reduce womans calfs/ankles?



## CarlHalesDavies (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys

So i am going to start trainging soon as said in a previous post

But what this post is about is my wife.

She is a tiny little thing

About a size 6 on the waist and about a size 8 on the hips.

So she has a lovely fingure on her. she is just going to try and tone up a little now.

But what she has allways had are big calfs and ankles.

she hates them

How can you reduce the size of calfs and ankles?

I mean her legs have no shape. her calfs are pretty much the same size as her thighs.

Cheers

Carl


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Running?


----------



## CarlHalesDavies (Aug 18, 2009)

im not sure mate to be honest.

Would that increase the muscle size?

Just turning the fat into muscle, or if it is all muscle already, just carry on making them bigger?

Thanks

Carl


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My calves shrank when i started running 5.5k 3 times a week. I don't do any specific leg exercises but now i need to to build them up a bit.

Great thighs though.


----------



## CarlHalesDavies (Aug 18, 2009)

ah great Smitch

my wife does not enjoy running, so she will be very pleased to hear that  lol

Any others got any advice of experience?

Thanks

Carl


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You can't turn fat into muscle....it's like saying turning chocolate into lettuce.

These calves/ankles....are they defined - ie with calf seperation or is it more cankles/smooth?


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

I must mention that you cannot spot reduce fat (ie lose fat from certain areas).

If she starts a good weight training routine, as a newbie she may be able to gain some muscle and lose fat at the same time. Gaining some muscle definition in her legs, particularly her quads (squats will definitely achieve this) will give her legs a much nice shape.

She could add in some cardio to her routine, which would help to reduce overall body fat but as it sounds as though she is pretty tiny, it may not be necessary.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Double post!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

there was a massive thread on this last year i think, I think Tall started it


----------



## CarlHalesDavies (Aug 18, 2009)

she has cankles ElfinTan

her calfs just go smoothly into her ankles. Is this what you mean?

So is that fat she has in her calfs?

So she will need to reduce the fat in her calfs and then build muscle to define them?

to fitnessfreak:

i understand you can not just loose weight from a certain area of the body. but its just she is pretty small anyway, so was trying to think of the best way of reducing her legs without really loosing much weight anywhere else. apart from maybe her bum, but thats me saying that not her lol 

Thanks for the help everyone

Carl


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

if she done exercises to build up her legs a little, like her thighs and calfs, i know u said she wants them smaller, but if she had bigger calf muscles maybe it would give a more shapely illusion to the ankle?


----------



## CarlHalesDavies (Aug 18, 2009)

they are pretty big already. especially for the size she is.

if they get any bigger they will be bigger than her thighs  lol

Hopefully she wont have to do that. thanks for the advice tho

Probably look at doing some running, and squats it looks like so far 

Thanks


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

post up some pics so we can assess the situation :whistling:


----------



## CarlHalesDavies (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah was think of doing that, thanks hungryshark

Will pop some up later today when she gets home

Thanks

Carl


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Carl - please don't take this the wrong way as it's not intended to offend. Just because your lass is small does not mean that the mass she has isn't fat. You don't say whether she actually does anything at the moment? Is there any water etention on them. The test this press into the shin bone, if the indentation remains after you stop pressing and leaves a wee dent then she has water on her legs. The fact that tehy are smooth means that even if she does have large calves then they are covered with a layer of fat and or/water. If she is sooooooo didddy then they probably aren't that big but just look it because of the wee size of the rest of her. The fact that you say her legs have no shape indicate lack of muscle tone. It is this that gives shape, especially to legs.

I have to agree with the lads that building up a bit of size overall would probably help but not everyone is into weight training.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

plane them


----------



## CarlHalesDavies (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks ElfinTan

I will do that.

No we both do no trainging at moment. she is just naturally small.

But we both want to do some traingin now. she wants to tone up and loose a little off her legs and tone her bum up

and i want to just get some muscle on me 

We teach dance so are active. but not very much, as most of the time while teaching we are just standing around 

I shall post some pics later & try that test.

Thanks again

Carl


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Target Specific lyposuction will re difine the area somewhat, it sounds like some of the fat deposits are hard to shift and seeing as you both teach dance its not like your wife isnt getting exercise, combine this very simple procedure with targeted exercise I would hope to see some improvement to the overall shape..also a good pair of high heels will shape the leg once she has recovered from the Lypo..

I know it sounds dramatic and I am no surgeon but I do know of a lady who had this very same problem and it helped her a lot..

Good luck


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Training with weights is one of the best ways for shaing th body when it comes to women. Have a look through the journal section and see how some of the girls are training. There is no reason you and your wife can't train together but just you different weightage. I often train with my hubby and he is MUCH stronger than me but as long as you don't mind loading and unloading weights then it's not a problem. There are much less invasive ways than lipo to have a go at 1st ;0)


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

If she was to do more cardio ie running note running not walking pace lazy jog they would shrink. Her body likes to store her fat there. Being a size 6/8 doesn't mean sh!t if she's small. Size 6/8 at 5'10" does. People are different to others, all my fat is around my gut, my forearms are so tight/lacking in fat it hurts, my back is pretty well cut up yet I am 15% bfat, and my gut has 12% of it lol. You cannot spot reduce as stated already, she needs to do cardio simple as. Be warned though, these places are the last place your body will tap into to burn off the fat but will be the first place it will put it back.


----------

